# Niacin (Vitamin B3)



## Spacefaring1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I take a lot of vitamin supplements, among which include a B-complex (100) which includes Niacin (B3). I've read a lot about the B-Vitamins and found that most people who have any form of disorders or other issues related to the mind are lacking in B vitamins. I've read this article awhile back about Nicacin: http://www.doctoryourself.com/hoffer_niacin.html


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

You called?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

niacin said:


> You called?


 :boogie


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Woot! I feel popular:yay


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Niacin, you're the best... I just took one of your pills and it made me feel like that Dos Equis guy... the most interesting man in the world... awesome stuff!


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Niacin, you're the best... I just took one of your pills and it made me feel like that Dos Equis guy... the most interesting man in the world... awesome stuff!


It's what I do *brushes shoulders*


----------



## Spacefaring1 (Sep 18, 2012)

niacin said:


> You called?


WTF, you're hilarious!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I sometimes take a low dose B-complex (only has 100% RDV of each vitamin it contains), depending on how I am eating, but not anywhere near everyday.


----------

